# Rut Roh - Trouble in Poochie Paradise



## lilburnjoe (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks like Crowell is getting welcomed to college football. The savior's wheels are wobbling.

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...ah-crowell-appears-hobbled-in-practice-no-10/


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2011)

not wearing a green jersey...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Looks like Crowell is getting welcomed to college football. The savior's wheels are wobbling.
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...ah-crowell-appears-hobbled-in-practice-no-10/



We all know you live for this kind of stuff... get a life dude.


----------



## WickedKwik (Aug 12, 2011)

He will be fine, woke up a little sore..


----------



## Horns (Aug 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> We all know you live for this kind of stuff... get a life dude.



Kinda makes you throw up in your mouth everytime you see he has commented on anything.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> We all know you live for this kind of stuff... get a life dude.



I have a great one !  Like you don't run around posting the same !!


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I have a great one !  Like you don't run around posting the same !!



nope, he doesn't.  you are one of a kind.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I have a great one !  Like you don't run around posting the same !!



I post up injuries about other players for informational purposes to others in our conference.

I don't take any joy, laugh, or make fun of someone else's injuries like you do.

There's a huge difference....


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I post up injuries about other players for informational purposes to others in our conference.
> 
> I don't take any joy, laugh, or make fun of someone else's injuries like you do.
> 
> There's a huge difference....



Really ?   Proud of ya !

I guess the OSU post about Tressell and cheating fits the boat ?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 12, 2011)

A lot of young players get banged up in summer practice..  He will be fine...


----------



## david w. (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Looks like Crowell is getting welcomed to college football. The savior's wheels are wobbling.
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...ah-crowell-appears-hobbled-in-practice-no-10/



And this lilburnjoe is what I was talking about when I asked you what happened to make you this way.

What possibly could have happened to make a grown man so warped that he celebrates when he thinks some kid is hurt?

Do you honestly not see how screwed up that is and how disgusting you look?  Do you honestly believe that everybody else does this too and that you are no different from anyone else here?

Seriously, now that we have a prime example, what on God's earth is the matter with you?

How did this start?

The only two things seperating you from Harvey Updike are a tree and the opportunity.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 12, 2011)

well,maybe its me but I did not see where lilburnjoe was making fun of a kid that could be hurt.....all he stated was his wheels are wobbling.I did not take that as making fun of IC.......

GO!!!! DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

nickel back said:


> well,maybe its me but I did not see where lilburnjoe was making fun of a kid that could be hurt.....all he stated was his wheels are wobbling.I did not take that as making fun of IC.......
> 
> GO!!!! DAWGS!!!!



Where did I accuse him of making fun of Crowell?  I said that he was celebrating.

Maybe it's me but considering liburnjoe's track record here, I highly doubt that it was just a neutral observation.  I feel pretty certain that he is happy about this.  But like I said, that's just me using past as prologue.


----------



## DDD (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And this lilburnjoe is what I was talking about when I asked you what happened to make you this way.
> 
> What possibly could have happened to make a grown man so warped that he celebrates when he thinks some kid is hurt?
> 
> ...



It's called in-state jealousy.  It's an epidemic.  You see he can't help it.  He pulls for the "less" team, there for he wants the team with "more" to go down, at any cost.  

He doesn't understand it himself, it just is.  So everytime I read a Lilburn Joe post, I feel sorry for Lilburn Jane.  If there is a Lilburn Jane.  It's quite possible it's a Lilburn Jay. 

But the bottom line is, in state jealousy is very serious because it causes the little man to lash out and be very, very disturbed.  Everyone laughs at him behind his back.  He's the town crazy.  You know the one.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> We all know you live for this kind of stuff... get a life dude.



funny coming from you 


and there's nothing in his post that is celebrating.

Lilburn's in y'alls heads so much that now you're thinking he is even worse than he really is.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

DDD said:


> It's called in-state jealousy.  It's an epidemic.  You see he can't help it.  He pulls for the "less" team, there for he wants the team with "more" to go down, at any cost.
> 
> He doesn't understand it himself, it just is.  So everytime I read a Lilburn Joe post, I feel sorry for Lilburn Jane.  If there is a Lilburn Jane.  It's quite possible it's a Lilburn Jay.
> 
> But the bottom line is, in state jealousy is very serious because it causes the little man to lash out and be very, very disturbed.  Everyone laughs at him behind his back.  He's the town crazy.  You know the one.



He is angry because someone else has what he wants so he wants the worst for them.  Is that about it?

So just connecting the dots here, I'm guessing lilburnjoe is probably a class warrior who hates those who have more than him and wants the government to step in and make things equal.  lilburnBarak is his new name.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> funny coming from you
> 
> 
> and there's nothing in his post that is celebrating.
> ...



You don't even believe that yourself.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Where did I accuse him of making fun of Crowell?  I said that he was celebrating.
> 
> Maybe it's me but considering liburnjoe's track record here, I highly doubt that it was just a neutral observation.  I feel pretty certain that he is happy about this.  But like I said, that's just me using past as prologue.



well,I hope he would not be happy about it and yes you said   celebrating my bad......

and yes he does have a track record on here.I just did not read into the post like he was celebrating that a UGA player was hurt.....I could be wrong thou....


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 12, 2011)

lil joey is harmless... treat him as such... GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 12, 2011)

nickel back said:


> well,I hope he would not be happy about it and yes you said   celebrating my bad......
> 
> and yes he does have a track record on here.I just did not read into the post like he was celebrating that a UGA player was hurt.....I could be wrong thou....



Your not wrong, just passing info from the fish wrapper. 

SGD is just practicing his mind reading abilities. He needs more practice !!  No celebration, no making fun of.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 12, 2011)

All fans pull for injuries to key players of their rivals. Not nothing serious but just bad enough to keep them out of a game.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Your not wrong, just passing info from the fish wrapper.



sure you are, joey, we believe ya.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> All fans pull for injuries to key players of their rivals. Not nothing serious but just bad enough to keep them out of a game.



Not true.  Some of us are better than that.

Plus, I for one want whoever we play to have all of their best players available ensuring no excuses later.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 12, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Your not wrong, just passing info from the fish wrapper.
> 
> SGD is just practicing his mind reading abilities. He needs more practice !!  No celebration, no making fun of.



kind of what I was thinking, I know it got me to searching to see how bad he was hurt,think he is going to be fine thou.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> sure you are, joey, we believe ya.



It's amazing to me that there are actually people that think lilburnjoe was neutrally observing this.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 12, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> All fans pull for injuries to key players of their rivals. Not nothing serious but just bad enough to keep them out of a game.



wrong!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

nickel back said:


> kind of what I was thinking, I know it got me to searching to see how bad he was hurt,think he is going to be fine thou.



I think so too but there is no way to know.  Knowshon had a knee injury in camp before 2008 that nobody found out about until well into the season.  It may be nothing with Crowell but some soreness.  But they could be downplaying this too.

But it's football.  people are going to get hurt.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's amazing to me that there are actually people that think lilburnjoe was neutrally observing this.



them peoples iz


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> them peoples iz



I agree.  But the longer I'm here the more I realize there is a lot of  around here.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's amazing to me that there are actually people that think lilburnjoe was neutrally observing this.



well,I like to give the benefit  of doubt sometimes.From this morning to now I have looked at all the teams UGA has to play,to see how they are doing and reading about them....


----------



## nickel back (Aug 12, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> them peoples iz



Geee thanks Rex......


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 12, 2011)

nickel back said:


> Geee thanks Rex......



but there's hope for you, nb.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 12, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> but there's hope for you, nb.





Go!!!! Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think so too but there is no way to know.  Knowshon had a knee injury in camp before 2008 that nobody found out about until well into the season.  It may be nothing with Crowell but some soreness.  But they could be downplaying this too.
> 
> But it's football.  people are going to get hurt.



crowell just had an overagressive tuggy, no big deal.

im just surprised he hasn't pulled a tendon in his middle finger...


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW!!! Can't believe I just read thru this thread. That is 5 minutes of my life I will never get back.

The OP posting an injury that really doesn't sound like anything and then dog fans getting bent over it. On both fronts, REALLY?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> WOW!!! Can't believe I just read thru this thread. That is 5 minutes of my life I will never get back.
> 
> The OP posting an injury that really doesn't sound like anything and then dog fans getting bent over it. On both fronts, REALLY?



I could bring up some stuff about the Big We Can't Count vis a vis the SEC and have you chasing your tail for days dude.  Don't go there about .


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> crowell just had an overagressive tuggy, no big deal.
> 
> im just surprised he hasn't pulled a tendon in his middle finger...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 12, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> WOW!!! Can't believe I just read thru this thread. That is 5 minutes of my life I will never get back.
> 
> The OP posting an injury that really doesn't sound like anything and *then dog fans getting bent over it. On both fronts*, REALLY?



 and it's so easy too !!


----------



## gin house (Aug 12, 2011)

Yall cut it out!!!!   Im the one stirring the dogs around here, well,  SGD and Les Miles anyhow. lol   Im sure crowell didnt meet a  defense like this in high school but hes got time to adjust, he'll be fine.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

gin house said:


> Yall cut it out!!!!   Im the one stirring the dogs around here, well,  SGD and Les Miles anyhow. lol   Im sure crowell didnt meet a  defense like this in high school but hes got time to adjust, he'll be fine.



Do you honestly think you have enough on the ball to stir anything up?  Dude we are laughing at you.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think Lil joey is happy about IC's injury, but i do think he may be ecstatic about the anxiety such news can cause Dawg fans...


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 12, 2011)

Personally, I want my team to beat the best team you can put on the field. No excuses if you lose.

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd post something about the Tech players but quite frankly, I can't name one.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Aug 12, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> I'd post something about the Tech players but quite frankly, I can't name one.



Who is the QB???


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I could bring up some stuff about the Big We Can't Count vis a vis the SEC and have you chasing your tail for days dude.  Don't go there about .



Did you not see the little whipping icon at the end of my post. Dude(as you like to say)really need to lighten up.

By the way, The big whatever you want to call it has done quite well against the sec.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 12, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> I'd post something about the Tech players but quite frankly, I can't name one.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Did you not see the little whipping icon at the end of my post. Dude(as you like to say)really need to lighten up.
> 
> By the way, The big whatever you want to call it has done quite well against the sec.



You keep telling me that I need to lighten up, I take this too seriously, make it personal, etc.  but to me it is the other way around.

I promise I'm not taking anything personal or too seriously.  But think whatever you want.  it will be fine with me either way.  Dude.


----------



## gin house (Aug 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you honestly think you have enough on the ball to stir anything up?  Dude we are laughing at you.



  Dont exactly know what you mean "enough on the ball to stir anything up?"  but you do sound like a giddy schoolgirl........"we" are laughing at you  I know i cant compete with you seeing as how you have every explanation as to why you lost last year but.....you have enough on the ball i guess?   Troll on pup  Im laughing at you


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 12, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I don't think Lil joey is happy about IC's injury, but i do think he may be ecstatic about the anxiety such news can cause Dawg fans...


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2011)

another troll thread by liljoey


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Aug 12, 2011)

The saviors wheels comment sure sounds like he is making fun of IC. Just how many DAWG fans had a Lilyjane type post about the GT player getting suspended?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

Man.... after reading all this crap in this thread all I can say is:

22 days till football starts!!!​


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Man.... after reading all this crap in this thread all I can say is:
> 
> 22 days till football starts!!!​



 I cant hardly wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> another troll thread by liljoey



Yep.



Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> The saviors wheels comment sure sounds like he is making fun of IC. Just how many DAWG fans had a Lilyjane type post about the GT player getting suspended?



Don't think anyone noticed it. Very little interest there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> The saviors wheels comment sure sounds like he is making fun of IC. Just how many DAWG fans had a Lilyjane type post about the GT player getting suspended?



Yep.  Sounded celebratory to me.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

That was my interpretation as well. I may stir the pot and pick on Snooker and others about NCAA stuff but I don't think it's cool to celebrate the injury of someone else's kid.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That was my interpretation as well. I may stir the pot and pick on Snooker and others about NCAA stuff but I don't think it's cool to celebrate the injury of someone else's kid.



Nah thats not joking material, but if you consider the source it par for the course....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Aug 12, 2011)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 13, 2011)

That's just par for the course for LilJoey.You gotta hold a gun to the head of the beat writer for Tech to show up for their practices.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 14, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> That's just par for the course for LilJoey.You gotta hold a gun to the head of the beat writer for Tech to show up for their practices.






please don't make me go.....


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 14, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> That's just par for the course for LilJoey.You gotta hold a gun to the head of the beat writer for Tech to show up for their practices.



That's alright, y'all keep rooting for the mid tier mutt's whose battle cry is "*We do less with more*" and "We're playing for next year !!"

SHD, after week 2, you'll be screaming "Fire Richt, Fire Richt" - I told y'all !!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 14, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> That's alright, y'all keep rooting for the mid tier mutt's whose battle cry is "*We beat tech with less*" and "We're playing for next year !!"
> 
> SHD, after week 2, you'll be screaming "Fire Richt, Fire Richt" - I told y'all !!!!



There.... I fis it for ya....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> There.... I fis it for ya....



 It's got to be hard on him. He thought CPJ was the saviour of GT FB...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> There.... I fis it for ya....


You're gonna hurt the poor boys feelings if you aren't careful there..


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gonna hurt the poor boys feelings if you aren't careful there..




I typed it     r  e  a  l   s  l  o  w ... so he could read it better....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I typed it     r  e  a  l   s  l  o  w ... so he could read it better....


If you want him to understand it you're gonna have to draw pictures...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you want him to understand it you're gonna have to draw pictures...


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you want him to understand it you're gonna have to draw pictures...



Can you draw them in color and without stick figures ?


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Aug 15, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Can you draw them in color and without stick figures ?


Yeah lilyjane is used to working with crayons.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 15, 2011)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> Yeah lilyjane is used to working with crayons.



How's that banjo playing coming along ?


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Aug 15, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> How's that banjo playing coming along ?


About as good as GT football. I can pick one up but can't play worth a darn.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2011)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> About as good as GT football. I can pick one up but can't play worth a darn.



 liljoey is a troll


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 16, 2011)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> Yeah lilyjane is used to working with crayons.



Yes he is.And for some strange reason he is drawn to the Red&Black crayons like a moth to a flame.Come on LilyJoe we will let you be a Dawg Fan.............second thought stay where you are.You fit in better with The North Avenue Trade School.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 16, 2011)

You mutts sure are hyper sensitive these days. Is your TECH boss turning the thumb screws tighter ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> You mutts sure are hyper sensitive these days. Is your TECH boss turning the thumb screws tighter ?



You couldn't boss a one car motorcade.  What in the world are you babbling about?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You couldn't boss a one car motorcade.  What in the world are you babbling about?



Be careful Brad he will start with the personal attack junk.. You know how sencitive he is.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 19, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> You mutts sure are hyper sensitive these days. Is your TECH boss turning the thumb screws tighter ?



That is Mr.Mutt to the likes of you.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 3, 2015)

lilburnjoe said:


> You mutts sure are hyper sensitive these days. Is your TECH boss turning the thumb screws tighter ?



Bump for LilburnJoe. He was one of a kind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> Bump for LilburnJoe.









RIP


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 3, 2015)

Why was he banned?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Why was he banned?



Not sure why exactly. I think he kept trying to sell firewood in the open forums instead of the swap and sell at least that's what I heard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2015)

I like firewood.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like firewood.



I do to I just cut my own...............


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I do to I just cut my own...............



cut me some.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> cut me some.



How much you need?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> cut me some.


Good idea. Same here!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Why was he banned?



The Lbzdually guy is his twin. Ask him


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2015)

Dang idjits. 

LilburnJoe passed away unexpectedly. 

RIP Joe.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=856390


----------

